# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Сирийский Ми-24/25

## Драган

Здравствуйте, мои братья. Кто-нибудь знает, на каком языке трафареты на сирийском Ми-24/25? Я видел, что на большинстве арабских Ми-24/25 на английском языке, но это то же самое на сирийских вертолетах?

----------

